# Some pics of my lot :)



## Lizzie Taylor (Nov 25, 2012)

Lizzie:










Taylor:











Sunny (sorry it's blurry)











Cher:











Can you tell from these pics who has the biggest personality?


----------



## parsley (Oct 15, 2012)

great pictures ! Most personality??? I tried to guess, but I don't know.....who?


----------



## Lizzie Taylor (Nov 25, 2012)

Lizzie, approaching the camera to see what mischief he can make


----------



## parsley (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL ! he was one of my choices! Lovely bird ! Actually they all are beautiful! I have not posted pictures of my handsome Herky as I have tried to no avail.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

They are all four beautiful!!! Congrats!!! Lets see ... I would say Lizzie?  If not Lizzie, then Cher?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Such gorgeous birds! I especially love Lizzie and Taylor.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

I say, the second pic is the poorest one and he is a timid guy 
And the last one is so strong even if she is a girl


----------



## Lizzie Taylor (Nov 25, 2012)

BabyMoo said:


> They are all four beautiful!!! Congrats!!! Lets see ... I would say Lizzie?  If not Lizzie, then Cher?


Definitely Lizzie  I hope Cher comes out of herself a bit more once she gets used to routines and activities here, I haven't had her long and she's only a baby


----------



## Lizzie Taylor (Nov 25, 2012)

bassamgaillany said:


> I say, the second pic is the poorest one and he is a timid guy
> And the last one is so strong even if she is a girl



You're the second person to pick up on Cher having some spark, I really hope she starts to feel more confident to interact as we go alond


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Lizzie Taylor said:


> Definitely Lizzie


I knew it!!   :clap:


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

And looks like they get to be outside too? Lucky birdies, and so cute!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

beautiful birds!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

You have a gorgeous flock! I love Cher!


----------

